# Acid/alkaline diet



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

It's a diet that balances the level of acid and alkaline in your body. If you eat lots of processed food thats acidic and greens, veggies and fruits are alkaline. If you have an imbalance it's a good breeding ground for candida. Has anyboody tried it?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

All I can say is that since cutting out processed rubbish ,going vegetarian/vegan[except for natural yog] and eating lots of fruit and veg...I have BAGS more energy.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Spirit, I'm going to try the acid/alkaline diet. How did things improve when you ate healthy? If you had any anxiety at the time did it get better when you ate healthy?

Thanks


----------



## darkth (Aug 29, 2009)

A vegan (the least acidic as far as I knw) diet would improve your mood and alleviate anxiety/depression to a large extent. Reason: You would have ceased to have as sustenance animals who are mistreated, killed in atrocious conditions and denied any dignity. I'm sure you could find other 'more scientific' reasons.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Laura said:


> It's a diet that balances the level of acid and alkaline in your body. If you eat lots of processed food thats acidic and greens, veggies and fruits are alkaline. If you have an imbalance it's a good breeding ground for candida. Has anyboody tried it?


There's no such thing as a diet that can change the pH of your body, which I assume you're referring to when your write 'level of acid and alkaline'. The pH of one's body is different based on location. For instance, the pH of one's stomach is different than the small and large intestine, which is different from your blood etc. Your body does a very good job of maintaining the proper pH in every part of your body, and changing your diet will alter your stomach's pH for a short time, but it will return to normal.

I fear that you've been mislead about the biochemical effects of one's diet.


----------

